# Variable $DISPLAY: Unable to open display ' '

## nestormh

Hola amigos, acabo de instalar gentoo minimal, y ahora estoi arrancando las X, tengo OPENBOX unicamente. Y no tengo un session manager. ME gustaria arrancar directamente.

Pero cuando intento arrancar $openbox-session me devuelve esto:

xsetroot: unable to open display ' '

Openbox-Message: Fallo abrir la pantalla desde la variable de entorno DISPLAY. Lo curioso es que si inicio con STARTX y le doi un $echo $DISPLAY me muestra bien :0.0.

He intentado tambien exportar la variable desde la consola y dale permisos a todos con xhost +x pero nada de nada. Tambien lo e probado en debian y me pasa lo mismito.... 

Aclarar que si meto un administrador de sesion me arranca directamente el entorno grafico.

PORFAVOR, me he vuelto ya medio loco buscando. Agradezco cualquier ayuda. GRACIAS!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

¿de casualidad has intentado stratx?

¿Modificaste el .xinitrc para agregar exec openbox ó lo que deba ir para llamar al gestor?

----------

## nestormh

Haber, si que he probado startx como he dicho mas arriba y me arranca las X y el gestor openbox.

Tambien he probado a meter en el .xinitrc la linea --> exec openbox-session  y no me arranca. Si no me arranca desde la linea de comandos mucho menos me arranca desde el xinitrc..

Desde la linea de comandos si meto exec openbox-session me salta automaticamente al login otra vez...

y nose que hacer mas, porfavor que alguien me ayude.

Muchas Gracias!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *nestormh wrote:*   

> Haber, si que he probado startx como he dicho mas arriba y me arranca las X y el gestor openbox.
> 
> Tambien he probado a meter en el .xinitrc la linea --> exec openbox-session  y no me arranca. Si no me arranca desde la linea de comandos mucho menos me arranca desde el xinitrc..
> 
> 

 

Sin "exec". Si usas exec el wm es lanzado al mismo tiempo que su shell se cierra, y X muere. Así que, o bien usas una sola línea como esta en tu ~/.xinitrc

```

openbox-session

```

O bien usas wait para esperar a que el wm sea cerrado:

```

exec openbox-session&

wm_pid=$!

wait $wm_pid

```

Y luego usas "startx" desde la línea de comandos. Usando "openbox-session" desde la línea de comandos no creo que ande, porque la mayoría de scripts de lanzamiento de wm's asumen que X ya está corriendo, y no lo lanzan ellos mismos.

Por lo demás, no entiendo muy bien qué es exactamente lo que quieres hacer. Si quieres arrancar con startx, entonces el proceso es como te he contado arriba. Si quieres arrancar X automáticamente al iniciar, necesitas un login manager como kdm o gdm.

----------

## nestormh

GRACIAS POR RESPONDER.

Probe lo que me dijiste en el xinitrc y cuando presiono startx me abre las X correctamente y con openbox.

Pero lo que ami me gustaria es arrancar openbox automaticamente, y creo que se puede hacer, porque creo que una vez lo probe en ubuntu minimal y me funciono,creo solo eh jeje. En la pagina de openbox lo pone http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Getting_started con el comando startx claro..

Me gustaria saber si alguien sabe si se podria iniciar openbox nada mas inciar el sistema sin loguearse. De todas formas voi a probarlo yo

mil gracias!!!!

----------

## i92guboj

 *nestormh wrote:*   

> GRACIAS POR RESPONDER.
> 
> Probe lo que me dijiste en el xinitrc y cuando presiono startx me abre las X correctamente y con openbox.
> 
> Pero lo que ami me gustaria es arrancar openbox automaticamente, y creo que se puede hacer, porque creo que una vez lo probe en ubuntu minimal y me funciono,creo solo eh jeje. En la pagina de openbox lo pone http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Getting_started con el comando startx claro..
> ...

 

Logearse, estrictamente hablando, te tienes que logear... De una forma u otra. Ahora bien, hay gestores de login gráfico que te permiten hacer autologin, creo que kdm y gdm (o al menos alguno de los dos) puede hacerlo. Revisa las opciones de kdm en kcontrol, y las de gdm donde corresponda.

También hay formas de hacer autologin en modo texto, se que mucha gente usa mingetty, en lugar del típico agetty para dicho propósito. Algunos hilos interesantes para tí:

http://linuxgazette.net/issue27/kodis.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-256432-highlight-auto+login+boot.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-9987-highlight-xdm+automatically+login.html

Si no quieres complicarte, probablemente lo más sencillo sea configurar autologin usando kdm o gdm.

Si lo haces en modo texto con mingetty o similar, entonces puedes lanzar startx de forma automática desde tu ~/.bash_profile.

----------

